#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  API Specifications Thread

## Nabilia

API Specification 1B 6th Ed. Jan. 1995 - Specification for Oil-Field V-Belt.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 2B 6th Ed. July 2001 - Specification for the Fabrication of Structural Steel Pipe.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 2C 6th Ed. Mar. 2004 - Specification for Offshore Pedestal Mounted Cranes.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 2H 9th Ed. July 2006 - Specification for Carbon Manganese Steel Plate for Offshore Structures.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 2W 4th Ed. Aug. 1999 - Specification for Steel Plates for Offshore Structures, Produced by Thermo-Mechanical Control Processing (TMCP).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 2Y 5th Ed. Dec. 2006 - Specification for Steel Plates, Quenched-and-Tempered, for Offshore Structures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 4F 2nd Ed. June 1995 - Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Structures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 5B 15th Ed. Apr. 2008 - Specification for Threading, Gauging and Thread Inspection of Casing, Tubing, and Line Pipe Threads
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 5CT 8th Ed. July 2005 - Specification for Casing and Tubing - ISO 11960;2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 5D 5th Ed. Oct. 2001 - Specification for Drill Pipe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 5DP 1st Ed. Aug. 2009 Specification for Drill Pipe ISO 11961;2008


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 5L 44th Ed. Oct. 2007 Errata Jan. 2009 Addendum Feb. 2009 - Specification for Line Pipe - ISO 3183;2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 6A 19th Ed. July 2004 (Errata 1-4, Addendum 1-4 Dec. 2008) - Specification for Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment - ISO 10423;2003
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 6FA 3rd Ed. Apr. 1999 - Specification for Fire Test for Valves.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 9A 24th Ed. June 1995 - Specification for Wire Rope.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Specifications Thread

----------


## Nabilia

Here's a newer API 4F

API Specification 4F 3rd Ed. Jan. 2008 - Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Structures.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Here's more 5L Series...

API Specification 5LC 3rd Ed. July 1998 - Specification for CRA Line Pipe.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 5LCP 1st Ed. Nov. 1999 Specification for Coiled Line Pipe.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 5LD 2nd Ed. July 1998 - Specification for CRA Clad or Lined Steel Pipe.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Here's more 6A.. Series...

API Specification 6A718 1st Ed. Mar. 2004 - Specification of Nickel Base Alloy 718 (UNS N07718) for Oil and Gas Drilling and Production Equipment.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 6AV1 1st Ed. Feb. 1996 - Specification for Verification Test of Wellhead Surface Safety Valves and Underwater Safety Valves for Offshore Service.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aspa

Do you have API STD 676 ED 2009?

----------


## Nabilia

aspa, I have seen your request before and would have answered if I had it, I only have 2nd Ed.

API Standard 676 2nd Ed. Dec. 1994 - Positive Displacement Pumps-Rotary.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Can we let this thread be for API Specifications only, Thank You

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 8C 4th Ed. Feb. 2003 -with Addendum 1 & 2 2005 - Specification for Drilling and Production Hoisting Equipment (PSL 1 and PSL 2) - ISO 13535;2000.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ezat2007

thank you Nabilia

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 7-2 1st Ed. June 2008 - Specification for Threading and Gauging of Rotary Shouldered Thread Connections - ISO 10424-2;2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 6D 23rd Ed. Apr. 2008 (Errata 3, Addendum 1 2009)- Specification for Pipeline Valves - ISO 14313;2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 6D:ISO 14313, Errata 4 April 2010 - Specification for Pipeline Valves, 23rd Edition, April 2008.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Holywood

> Go here... Post #10
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Nabilia and I'm sorry but this browser don't help me.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the shares

----------


## mirro

thx king

See More: API Specifications Thread

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 16C 1st Ed. Jan. 1993 - Specification for Choke and Kill Systems.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohammed21

Does someone have latest revision (2009) of API 5LD?

----------


## ehsanyou

i appreciate to Nabilia
thanks Nabilia very much.
ehsanyou

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 15LR 7th Ed. Aug. 2001 - Specification For Low Pressure Fiberglass Line Pipe and Fittings.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 14A 11th Ed. Oct. 2005 - Specification for Subsurface Safety Valve Equipment ISO 10432;2004.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mudsagee

Thank for files

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Nabilia, 
Thanks for the share

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Link is broken , kindly upload

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> API Specification 14A 11th Ed. Oct. 2005 - Specification for Subsurface Safety Valve Equipment ISO 10432;2004.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Link is broken , kindly upload

----------


## Nabilia

> Link is broken , kindly upload



Thanks for the heads up, the link now works

----------


## alzuhd

thank u very much

----------


## alzuhd

Dears



need CSA Z245.20-06/Z245.21-06 UPD 2 External fusion bond epoxy coating for steel pipe/External polyethylene coating for pipeSee More: API Specifications Thread

----------


## foxawan

Dearl All,

I am looking for API-560 API Std 560
Fired Heaters for General Refinery Service, Fourth Edition 
Edition: 4th 
American Petroleum Institute / 01-Aug-2007 /

Please if someone has it, e-mail it to me or share the link.
My e-mail is farrukh.hanif@descon.com

thanks!

----------


## inconel

Dear Friends,

I am in urgent need of API RP 582.Please share it

Thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

Lets keep this thread for API specifications only, but here are your needs

API Standard 560 4th Ed. Aug. 2007 - Fired Heaters for General Refinery Service IOS 13705;2006.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 582 2nd Ed. Dec. 2009 Welding Guidelines for the Chemical, Oil, and Gas Industries.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rocio mc

thaks for the post

----------


## rocio mc

thanks for the post very useful

----------


## inconel

Thank you Nabilia





> Lets keep this thread for API specifications only, but here are your needs
> 
> API Standard 560 4th Ed. Aug. 2007 - Fired Heaters for General Refinery Service IOS 13705;2006.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## inconel

Dear Friends,

I am in urgent need of API RP 934-E(Recommended Practice for Materials and Fabrication of 1Cr-Mo Steel Pressure Vessels for Service above 825F (441C)
and  API RP 934-C (Recommended Practice for Materials and Fabrication of 1 1/4Cr-1/2Mo Steel Heavy Wall Pressure Vessels for High Temperature, High Pressure Hydrogen Service).Please share if any one have it.

Thanks in advance

----------


## alzuhd

Thanks

----------


## Ironwill

Hi everyone, 
Needing a copy of API 570: piping inspection code 3rd edition(2009).

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 934-A 2nd Ed. May 2008 w:Addendum 1, Feb. 2010 - Materials and Fabrication of 2 1:4Cr-1Mo, 2 1:4Cr-1Mo-1:4V, 3Cr-1Mo, and 3Cr-1Mo-1:4V Steel Heavy Wall Pressure Vessels for High-temperature, High-pressure Hydrogen Service.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 934-C 1st Ed. May 2008 - Materials and Fabrication of 1 1:4Cr-1:2Mo Steel Heavy Wall Pressure Vessels for High-pressure Hydrogen Service Operating at or Below 825 F (441 C).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 934-E 1st Ed. Aug. 2008 Ballot 1 - Recommended Practice for Materials and Fabrication of 1Cr-Mo Steel Pressure Vessels for Service above 825˚F (441˚C).doc
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi everyone, 
> Needing a copy of API 570: piping inspection code 3rd edition(2009).



Learn to use the search, this is available in the forum.
But here it is...

API 570 3rd Ed. Nov. 2009 Piping Inspection Code- In-service Inspection, Rating, Repair, and Alteration of Piping Systems.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inconel

Thanks a lot Nabilia.





> API RP 934-A 2nd Ed. May 2008 w:Addendum 1, Feb. 2010 - Materials and Fabrication of 2 1:4Cr-1Mo, 2 1:4Cr-1Mo-1:4V, 3Cr-1Mo, and 3Cr-1Mo-1:4V Steel Heavy Wall Pressure Vessels for High-temperature, High-pressure Hydrogen Service.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



See More: API Specifications Thread

----------


## Ironwill

thank ya very much nabilia, much appreciated...

----------


## smallboy

Nabila

Please post API SPEC 6A 2010 EDITION 20  if you have please

----------


## alzuhd

Nabilia

thanx a lot

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Lets keep this thread for API specifications only, but here are your needs
> 
> API Standard 560 4th Ed. Aug. 2007 - Fired Heaters for General Refinery Service IOS 13705;2006.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nabilia,

Api RP 582 is removed or deleted, please upload again

----------


## Nabilia

I reloaded it...
API RP 582 2nd Ed. Dec. 2009 - Welding Guidelines for the Chemical, Oil, and Gas Industries.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I reloaded it...
> API RP 582 2nd Ed. Dec. 2009 - Welding Guidelines for the Chemical, Oil, and Gas Industries.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Nabilia, Thank you so much...........

----------


## alzuhd

Thanx
Eid Mubarak

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Nabilia, could you please upload :

API Std 547  General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors250 Horsepower and Larger
API  RP 545   Lightning Protection for Aboveground Storage Tanks

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilia, could you please upload :
> 
> API Std 547  General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors250 Horsepower and Larger
> API  RP 545   Lightning Protection for Aboveground Storage Tanks



If I had them, I would.

smallboy, I don't have the latest 6A either.

----------


## inconel

Hi Nabilia,

Could you please reupload API 6A(latest one in your hand) as it showing some trouble while downloading .Rest of the files working quiet good.

Thanks in advance





> API Specification 1B 6th Ed. Jan. 1995 - Specification for Oil-Field V-Belt.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...

----------


## simpanbuku

This posting

See More: API Specifications Thread

----------


## alzuhd

Thanks Inconel and Nabilia

----------


## Nabilia

Try it again, it just downloaded and opened fine for me. It is probably 4share's servers, they have left a lot of files partially downloaded for me recently. 



> Hi Nabilia,
> 
> Could you please reupload API 6A(latest one in your hand) as it showing some trouble while downloading .Rest of the files working quiet good.
> 
> Thanks in advance

----------


## inconel

Ok Nabilia,No problem,I have downloaded API 6A from some other link in our forum.Now I am looking for API RP 938-C,Please share if you have it.

----------


## sambun

> Ok Nabilia,No problem,I have downloaded API 6A from some other link in our forum.Now I am looking for API RP 938-C,Please share if you have it.



Here it is, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inconel

Thank you very much sambun

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Hi, Nabilia or somebody else,
Could you please upload following standard : 
API RP 573 Inspection of Fired Boilers and Heaters  2nd Edition 2002  ( I have 1st Ed 1991)
 API Std 671 Special Purpose Couplings for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry
Services 4th Edition 2007  ( I have 3rd Ed 1998)
API Std 676 Positive Displacement PumpsRotary 3rd Edition  2009  ( I have 2nd Ed 1994)
API Std 676  General-Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services 3rd Edition  2006 ( I have 2nd Ed 1997)

API Publ 684 Tutorial on the API Standard Paragraphs Covering Rotor Dynamics and Balance (An Introduction to Lateral Critical and Train Torsional Analysis and Rotor Balancing) 2nd Edition  2005  ( I have 1st Ed 1996)
API RP 686 Machinery Installation and Installation Design 2nd Edition  2009 ( I have 1st Ed 1996)

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 573 2nd Ed. Feb. 2003 - Inspection of Fired Boilers and Heaters.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you Nabilia, how about the other standard ?

----------


## Nabilia

I have the same earlier versions on the others

----------


## ehsanyou

Hi

i Need API spec 4A(API 4A Steel Derricks).
if u can help me, i appreciate you

----------


## sambun

> Hi, Nabilia or somebody else,
> Could you please upload following standard : 
> API RP 573 Inspection of Fired Boilers and Heaters  2nd Edition 2002  ( I have 1st Ed 1991)
>  API Std 671 Special Purpose Couplings for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry
> Services 4th Edition 2007  ( I have 3rd Ed 1998)
> API Std 676 Positive Displacement PumpsRotary 3rd Edition  2009  ( I have 2nd Ed 1994)
> API Std 676  General-Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services 3rd Edition  2006 ( I have 2nd Ed 1997)
> 
> API Publ 684 Tutorial on the API Standard Paragraphs Covering Rotor Dynamics and Balance (An Introduction to Lateral Critical and Train Torsional Analysis and Rotor Balancing) 2nd Edition  2005  ( I have 1st Ed 1996)
> API RP 686 Machinery Installation and Installation Design 2nd Edition  2009 ( I have 1st Ed 1996)



Dear Achmad N.E.
I have only API RP 686 Machinery Installation and Installation Design 2nd Edition 2009 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## inconel

Dear Friends,



I am searching for API RP 578 ( Material Verification program for New and Existing Alloy Piping system).Please share if you have.See More: API Specifications Thread

----------


## inconel

Dear Friends,

I am searching for API RP 578 ( Material Verification program for New and Existing Alloy Piping system). Please share if you have.

----------


## ehsanyou

Hi

i Need API spec 4A(API 4A Steel Derricks).
if u can help me, i appreciate you

----------


## khaoula

Hi everybody,
Could you please upload ASTM D1250 (the 8 volumes) and MPM 11.1
Best regards
Khaoula

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi everybody,
> Could you please upload ASTM D1250 (the 8 volumes) and MPM 11.1
> Best regards
> Khaoula



 
Chapter 11 - Volume Correction Factors.zip  141mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


D 1250 - 04 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Necius

Hi, would anyone happen to have API 5A? I would greatly appreciate it!

----------


## ThaMaestro

> Here it is, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Sorry, but the link has expired, can someone please re-upload API TR 938-C?

----------


## Rapala

Hi everybody,
Could you please upload API RP 934-D
Best regards
Rapala

----------


## gusti.ngurah

Thanks for the share.. this is awesome..

----------


## Rapala

Hi everybody,
Could you please upload 

API Std 625 Tank Systems for Refrigerated Liquefied Gas Storage

Best regards
Rapala

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friends,
i would like to have these doc:
-API 6FA
-API 607
-BS 6755-2
-EEMUA publication number 182
-ISO 10497
-NACE mr 0175
-s 37.808 & s 37.809  standard drawing for parallel connection.

please do advised for the document that i requested.
Thanks =)

----------


## jcates01

Hello All, Looking for API Q1 latest edition please?

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification Q1 8th Ed. Dec. 2007 - Specification for Quality Programs for the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industry - ISO TS 29001;2007.pdf 1.928 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification Q1 8th Ed. Dec. 2007 Addendum 1 June 2010 - Specification for Quality Programs for the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industry - ISO TS 29001;2007.pdf 0.324 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Specifications Thread

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## Nabilia

New link..

API Specification 6D 23rd Ed. Apr. 2008 (Errata 3, Addendum 1 2009) - Specification for Pipeline Valves - ISO 14313;2007.pdf	2.578 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 6D-ISO 14313, Errata 4 Apr. 2010 - Specification for Pipeline Valves, 23rd Ed., Apr. 2008.pdf	0.017 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kacu_88

thanks guys

----------


## amshah

Can some one provide API Specifications 

	 API 6FD and  API 6RS

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 6FD 1st Ed. Feb. 1995 (R2008) - Specification for Fire Test for Check Valves.pdf	0.844 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I do not have the 6RS

----------


## rhmmendes

> API Specification Q1 8th Ed. Dec. 2007 - Specification for Quality Programs for the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industry - ISO TS 29001;2007.pdf 1.928 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



hi, can you reupload this files?
the links are dead...

thanks in advice!

----------


## lsilver

Hi Nabilla or any kind souls

Could share with me API 2C, 2H, 2W and 2Y and also 2Z?

Need them. Thank you before.

----------


## mouss

can somebody email me please urgent API spec 6A latest version t o   samouss00@hotmail.fr

Many thanks

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Hi Nabilia and everyone,
Can you share with me on these documents:
1)API Q1
2)API Specification 5B
3)API Specification 7-2 1st Ed. June 2008 - Specification for Threading and Gauging of Rotary Shouldered Thread Connections - ISO 10424-2;2007
thank you and best regards.
m.zurairi@gmail.com :Smile:

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

hi,
can anyone help me on this matter.
tq







> Hi Nabilia and everyone,
> Can you share with me on these documents:
> 1)API Q1
> 2)API Specification 5B
> 3)API Specification 7-2 1st Ed. June 2008 - Specification for Threading and Gauging of Rotary Shouldered Thread Connections - ISO 10424-2;2007
> 
> 
> thank you and best regards.
> m.zurairi@gmail.com

----------


## f81aa

Hi Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani:

API 5B (2008) SPEC Threading, Gauging and Thread Inspection of Casing, Tubing, and Line Pipe Threads
API 7-2 (2008) SPEC Threading and Gauging of Rotary Shouldered Thread Connections

are enclosed in rar file which can be downloaded from:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards





> hi,
> can anyone help me on this matter.
> tq

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Tq f81aa,


you help me a lots. :Embarrassment: 




> Hi Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani:
> 
> API 5B (2008) SPEC Threading, Gauging and Thread Inspection of Casing, Tubing, and Line Pipe Threads
> API 7-2 (2008) SPEC Threading and Gauging of Rotary Shouldered Thread Connections
> 
> are enclosed in rar file which can be downloaded from:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



See More: API Specifications Thread

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Hi Tq f81aa,
can you send me these doc thru my email "m.zurairi@gmail.com". i cannot download these doc due to my country location.
tq




> Tq f81aa,
> you help me a lots.

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

tanx

----------


## f81aa

Hi Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani:

I can upload in MediaFire or 4shared. Please let me know if any of these will work for you.

Regards

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Hi f81aa,
it will be great if you can upload them at mediafire.
thank once again.
=)

----------


## f81aa

Hi Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani:

The MediaFire download link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

HI f81aa,
thank for the doc.
you help me alots.
regards




> Hi Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani:
> 
> The MediaFire download link is:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Hi everyone,
can anyone share api spec Q1?
very appreciate for those who can share this doc.
tq=)

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear friend,
please upload API 16C - 2015 Latest edition. thanks in advance.

regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## Marty Thompson

16C in 2 parts

----------


## sudharsanam

My dear Friend Marty Thopmson,

thank you so much... thanks a lot.....
please feel free if you need any standards to ask me. i waiting to help you.......

thanks a lot..................

regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thanks

----------


## Michaelmow

for you      :Smile:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Specifications Thread

----------


## sambun

> 16C in 2 parts



Thank Marty !

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty

Please can you shared standard API 934-D latest revision; thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## Jayaprakashrh

Very use full threads

----------


## mobek

Can someone share: API Spec 14D - API Specification for Wellhead Surface Safety Valves?

Thank you

----------


## Marty Thompson

It is withdrawn
API Specification 14D (Old) 9th Ed. June 1994 w/Aug. 1994 Errata - Specification for Wellhead Surface Safety Valves and Underwater Safety Valves for Offshore Services
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

Please can you shared 6A-2010 latest revision; 
Includes Errata (through Errata 8, February 2016), Addenda 1 (Nov 2011), 2 (Nov 2012), 3 (March 2013), and 4 (*June 2016*)

thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## mobek

Thank you Mary.

----------


## ahmedammar

please can you share api 686 2nd edition 2009

----------


## romeo1412

I'm Searching API TR 934-D 

Anyone have it , Please shared .

Thank you

----------


## romeo1412

I found its 

thank you marty

----------


## m4metz

Dear Nabilia,
link for API 2B and 2H are dead would you please be kind enough to upload on newer link.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Dear Nabilia,
> link for API 2B and 2H are dead would you please be kind enough to upload on newer link.



hi
2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Specifications Thread

----------


## supandiazman

Hello members,
There is a new version for API 5CT Specification :
API SPECIFICATION 5CT 10TH EDITION

Appreciate if you can share....

Thanx

Azman Supandi

----------


## rpratt

Looking for API 6D:2014 if anyone can share please. Thank you.

----------


## congpap

I have it but I am not sure that I sent it to you.

----------


## cgnanapon

Dearl All,

I am looking for API-5LC 2015 Edition

Please if someone has it, e-mail it to me or share the link.
My e-mail is cgnanapon@gmail.com

thanks!

----------

